# Grading



## Stuey (Dec 11, 2009)

I have my second grading coming up. I am really looking forward to it! My first grading I was stupidly hung over pretty bad. Held it together for the most part until I got home. I intend to get a distinction this time though! I KNOW I am good enough!

Does anyone else have this system of grading whereby you get a pass, (a lot of work needed to perfect stuff but basically got it), a merit (spot on with most of the material, few things to work on) and a distinction, (Damn, your on fire!)?

Also, it seems that higher up there a loads of different things to remember, like different combos, kata, one/two steps, basics, foreign terms, etc, etc. Is there any way to make remembering all this different stuff a little easier?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2009)

In both the systems I trained my Sifu always had a checklist of sorts. There was a scale on performance for each thing tested, be it a form, techniques, sparring, footwork, whatever the test consisted of at that level. You had to score above the minimum requirements. There was also a spot for notes on each one.

At my first school, we were either passed or failed and then shown our results. At my second school we were told the things we really excelled at and the things that need work and were then shown how to improve the weak areas. After that we learned whether we passed or not. 

So yeah, there was a distinction there of exactly where you were for each area. I found it very helpful. 

Good luck on your test! Eat a good meal the night before and get plenty of rest. :asian:


----------



## Stuey (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats where I went wrong last time! It was a good meal I should have had instead of a bottle of Vodka! I defo wont be making that mistake again.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2009)

For me I use a pass or faill option with a Ten part test, one being Physical Fitnees, Kata/Poomsae, One Steps, Punches, Blocks, Kicks, Sparring, Attitude, Written portion and attendance. If that all adds up to 80% or better they pass if not the fail and can retake in thirty days at no additional charge.


----------



## Stuey (Dec 11, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> For me I use a pass or faill option with a Ten part test, one being Physical Fitnees, Kata/Poomsae, One Steps, Punches, Blocks, Kicks, Sparring, Attitude, Written portion and attendance. If that all adds up to 80% or better they pass if not the fail and can retake in thirty days at no additional charge.


 Thats a good idea. I like that one. I guess some clubs here will un-officially grade in class if you have tried and failed, so its similar.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2009)

When is your grading? Was it this weekend? Let us know how it went/goes.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Stuey said:


> I have my second grading coming up. I am really looking forward to it! *My first grading I was stupidly hung over pretty bad.* *Held it together for the most part until I got home.* I intend to get a distinction this time though! I KNOW I am good enough!
> 
> Does anyone else have this system of grading whereby you get a pass, (a lot of work needed to perfect stuff but basically got it), a merit (spot on with most of the material, few things to work on) and a distinction, (Damn, your on fire!)?
> 
> Also, it seems that higher up there a loads of different things to remember, like different combos, kata, one/two steps, basics, foreign terms, etc, etc. Is there any way to make remembering all this different stuff a little easier?


 

Yesterday I was listening to my shift partner, an ex Para himself telling two Para recruits to get drunk the night before their 10 miler on P Company because 'you'll have run five miles before you even sober up' then the next five is easy! ROFL.


----------



## Stuey (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh yeah baby! 11th kyu Stu here. No hangover too. 
Didnt get the distinction I was hoping for, the defense techniques were not great. I had only done some of them once. I really put it all in for the rest though. I graded with a merit.
My Son and Daughter also graded with merits. A proud moment.


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats why they call the martial arts a journey each grading becomes more and more intense at first there are just a few things to remember later on a few grades up there is much more to remember and when you reach the top you have to remember all of what you have learned


----------

